# FODMAP questions



## sagefool (Nov 9, 2012)

I have been on the low FODMAP diet for a while (IBS Free at last 2nd Ed.) I did the lactose challenge and had an IBS attack on the evening of the third day which was quite painful and the antispasmatic under the tongue did nothing. Thus lactose is definitely in the minimal intake category going forward after the rest of the challenges. (yogurt first day, cottage cheese, yogurt, glass of milk second day, third same as second + ice cream. That much a day is quite a bit more than I normally eat, usually just some ice cream after dinner or cottage cheese with breakfast)

I am doing Fructans and have ramped up my intake much more slowly - I haven't done anything quite as much as recommended in the book but so far doesn't seem to bother me at all, maybe a little bit more gassy but really hard to tell if that is for real or not. I guess my question is if I have had enough to really 'test' fructans. I am up to yesterday having a garlic bagel, cous cous + beets and 2 slices of wheat sandwhich bread and garlic powder in the course of the day. I hesitate to really 'push' because my main symptom is the crazy painful cramping and rush to the restroom for 40 minutes while most of my GI track tries to escape. Any thoughts?

Also! Is there a list of FODMAP amount per serving of the common foods in all these lists? It seems like it would be really handy to be able to know what is equivilent in a particularly category? I can find lactose and frutose easy enough, but the rest escape me.


----------

